# Martin's buddy DerMarr Johnson signs



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> At a time when most teams are trimming rosters, the Nuggets increased theirs to 18 players Monday by signing DerMarr Johnson to a nonguaranteed contract.
> 
> The 6-foot-9 guard, drafted by Atlanta five spots below top pick and Cincinnati teammate Kenyon Martin in the 2000 draft, is best known for coming back from a two-year absence after suffering a broken neck in a car accident Sept. 13, 2002. After starting 46 times and averaging 8.4 points and 3.4 rebounds for the Hawks in 2001-02, Johnson came back with New York this spring, averaging 5.4 points and 1.9 rebounds.
> 
> ...


http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36~90~2476908,00.html


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Good signing by the Nuggets. I've always like Dermarr Johnson and it's still crazy how he's come back from a broke neck. If he's ever at full health, he could be just the shooting guard that the Nugs needed.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice pickup. At the very least hes a good guy to bring in the game to pull you out of a scoring slump.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Johnson Still Plugging Away After Accident


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

So who do you guys think will be cut from your team then?


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

*Another Good pickup*

I was thrilled when I learned that Kiki made this move, who knows if he will make the team, but if he does I could see him as a great switch up from Buckner off the bench. Buckner being more defensive and Johnson being used as a scorer. However it could be hard for him to make the team with his similarites to Rodney's game. I believe they should cut Mitchell Butler, Melvin Sanders, Mark Pope, Marcus Hatten, and Bryon Russell. I really like Hatten and maybe they will keep him on the IR but as we saw last year Kiks tends to only keep 1 player on there unless more are necessary. It would be a big mistake for them to cut Johnson and keep a player such as Russell or Sanders, Russell is far to old for this team and Sanders is very similar but not as good as Buckner. Arthur Johnson seems to have more to offer than Pope, besides his size. I just would rather have a big man with some scoring ability and some touch rather than a big stiff. 
This Johnson signing is a fine ending to a very solid off season.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

Great addition to the Nuggets! I hope and really think he;s gonna have a comeback year. The summer he got hurt, he had an outstanding display at the end of the season and I was thinking he was gonna break out the following season. Don't forget, he's 6'9 so he can be utilized at the 3 spot too (backing Melo). If he plays well, this could be even worse for Skita though.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I saw him play last night and he was nice. I say we ship Voshon off for a draft pick.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

*WHAT?*

Ship off Voshon, don't you think you're overacting a bit, sure Dermarr could be a great spark off the bench, but even with DJ, SG is one of our weakest positions and you want to ship off our starter for a draft pick. This team does not need draft picks for the future, we are ready to win now. If we were still building for the future we wouldn't have gotten rid of 3 1st round picks for K-Mart. It doesn't matter anyway Vo isn't going anywhere


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Johnson makes mark on teammates, coach


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

*Re: WHAT?*



> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!
> Ship off Voshon, don't you think you're overacting a bit.


overacting isnt the right word... that would be just plain doing the wrong thing...i dont know how many ways to spell it out. SG is the weakest position...it needs to be improved. Denver needs a second offense option to Carmelo...especially in the halfcourt offense. That is their weakness.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

*Overeacting*

Yes, OVERREACTING because its the wrong thing to do. EXACTLY


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

The Nuggets are looking very scary this year.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: WHAT?*



> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!
> Ship off Voshon, don't you think you're overacting a bit, sure Dermarr could be a great spark off the bench, but even with DJ, SG is one of our weakest positions and you want to ship off our starter for a draft pick. This team does not need draft picks for the future, we are ready to win now. If we were still building for the future we wouldn't have gotten rid of 3 1st round picks for K-Mart. It doesn't matter anyway Vo isn't going anywhere


Let me put it this way...

Unless Vo is scoring (and you know how streaky he is) he's worthless and even worse. Vo is as good as they come at scoring in bunches. When he is on no one can stop him. Unfortunately, he is streaky as hell and can't bring anything else to the table. No defense, no passing, and no boards. He has a pretty bad attitude when things go awry too. I've seen enough from Johnson (both before and after the injury) to know that he's good enough to come right in. The sooner we get rid of Vo the better.


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

he would have been a nice pick up for a lot of teams


----------



## bLo0dYtEaRz818 (Oct 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> Good signing by the Nuggets. I've always like Dermarr Johnson and it's still crazy how he's come back from a broke neck. If he's ever at full health, he could be just the shooting guard that the Nugs needed.


SAME HERE!


----------

